# SlingNerd's Radius Method



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey guys. First tutorial-type post. Kinda nervous about it.

I was asked how I manage the clean roundovers my frames have without any power tools. I just finished a Hays-inspired catty today and took a picture or two to show my process.

It's not much, but I hope this small contribution makes the Forum all the better for it.

I picked this up from watching knifemakers finish their handles. Strips of sandpaper are just hung over the work which is clamped (with padding!) to a sturdy surface. Grip both ends of the paper and - starting slowly - drag it back and forth. That simple.

You will find that you can sorta "persuade" different degrees of effectiveness with the angle you're pulling the sandpaper at from either side. Perfect rounding requires multiple angles of approach. Just give it a good old fashioned shoe-shining!

Pictured is a Bill Hays inspired compact frame in Padouk. I'll post on it later. The sandpaper you see there is a secret weapon of mine. It's abrasives, but instead of being bonded to paper it's bonded to stretchy rubber. This really helps with getting even chamfers BUT it is not strictly necessary! I'll include an image of the product as well.

Thanks for swinging by.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey slingnerd. I sent u a pm. U or i can delete this post when u get it

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

The "shoe shine" technique


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice approach.

Nice paper that - must try find some locally...


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's that frame, all finished up to 600 and waxed.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/74985-compact-padouk-hunter/#entry927473


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I've actually used similar techniques for rehoning slide pins with emory cloth.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## jockotobling (Feb 7, 2016)

I wonder how that would work as a bandset after the abrasive sheets wear out? That is a good looking frame!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

jockotobling said:


> I wonder how that would work as a bandset after the abrasive sheets wear out? That is a good looking frame!


Haha, not even a little bit, John!

The stretch factor is just enough to warp around curves.. I'd say maybe a 200%, generously.

Great for smoothing, probably not the best bandset!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great choice in paper. That's about the best stuff I've ever used. It never seems to wear out


----------

